# ZZP Catless downpipe sound clip



## Spoolin6Spd (Jun 19, 2017)

Here's a sound clip for anyone wondering what the 1.4t sounds like with this and a few other mods.

K&N typhoon intake 
ZZP catless downpipe 
Trubendz 2.5"straight pipe catback 
Stock midpipe 
No tune yet 

Yes it gave me a CEL

https://youtu.be/z85X7ZX2QME


----------



## ah15.5cruze (Aug 29, 2019)

Spoolin6Spd said:


> Here's a sound clip for anyone wondering what the 1.4t sounds like with this and a few other mods.
> 
> K&N typhoon intake
> ZZP catless downpipe
> ...


Hi I was wondering if you did end up getting a tune, or if you even had too? I have a K&N intake also and a straight piped cat back. I want to get the ZZP downpipe but am worried about the tune if I do NEED one or if it was ok with out one??


----------



## Spoolin6Spd (Jun 19, 2017)

ah15.5cruze said:


> Hi I was wondering if you did end up getting a tune, or if you even had too? I have a K&N intake also and a straight piped cat back. I want to get the ZZP downpipe but am worried about the tune if I do NEED one or if it was ok with out one??




I do have a tune now, but it wasn’t required to run the downpipe. The only con to not running a tune is you’re probably not getting the full potential for performance gains and it does set a CEL for no catalytic converter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

